# Casey jones



## sensi_star

has anyone heard of this? jus picked up a clone of it. i was told its a hybrid mostly indica

any ideas?


----------



## stevetosh

to many to suggest, but it will grow (in the rite conditions) like any of the widow or nl strains. IMHO.


----------



## phatpharmer

In the Ed Rosenthal Book of Buds Vol.3 its says that It was bred by Head Seeds and also says the following:


  "Casey Jones combines an excellent sativa mother, a TrainwreckxThai with an outstanding male from Rezdog's Sour Diesel v3 line. The mother originated from Billy Goat Seed's Oriental Express cross. She has a very sweet flavour, and a heady trancendent high.

  Adding diesel to Trainwreck suggested the Name Casey Jones , engineer of the most famous train wrecks of all time. the sativa-dominant Casey Jones strain has an amazing high. the plant varies slightly in structure, from Thai foxtails to Diesel plumes! It retains the short ripening time of the Oriental Express Mother, finishing in about 8 weeks. Casey Jones is not overly picky, suiting the novice grower as well as the sweet toothed connoisseur.

   This Variety multi-branches well, especially when trained. She prefers moderate feeding and grows to a final hieght of 30-40 inches when forced to flower at 12-16 inches. When plants grown short with a single cola (SOG style), they yield an average of 1/3 to 1/2 ounce (10-14g). Grown large and trained, plants can yield up to 3.5 ounces(100g) each,
   The Buds form like towers of calyxes, tight bud clusters, creating a looser cola, with colourful pistils that vary from orange to pink. The leaves have thin blades and stems may purple late in the flowering phase.

  The Casey Jones flavour is a combination of the confection-like sweet Oriental Express and the citric sour of the Diesel. The high can be felt almost immediately and lasts about an hour and a half. This strain has an up effect with vividly trippy,thought provoking quality that can lead to mental wandering. Under its effects, one may feel a stronger sense of connectedness to self and others. Its good for creative activities that can benefit from an introspective mood and don't require intense right brain focus. Its less than ideal if you need to make plans, balance your checkbook or do other very linear activities. Go fly a kite, watch a movie, hike around in the outdoors, or engage in a little painting or other interpretive activity when indulging in Casey Jones. Do not drive a train!"

  That what the Big book of Buds has to say anyways its sounds tasty, post a smoke report when you get that far!

                                                             Phatpharmer


----------



## sensi_star

thanks farmer. hope it turns out like that! ill keep updates on it :farm:


----------

